# [SOLVED] Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

I left my laptop on overnight and in the morning it appeared to be in standby mode except it won't load back into windows. When I turn on the computer, the lights come on, i can hear the fan, and I can open the CD-ROM drive, but there's no display and no startup. I also hear two beeps. Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

hi laka777,

2 beeps AFAIK when going into Suspend/Resume is normal. do a power cycle and see if you get the beeps. check your power settings (suspend/hibernate).


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

hi trigger, 
Thanks for the reply. Can you be more specific? I tried holding the power button to shut it off, taking the battery out, unplugging the power, then putting hte battery back in, plugging it in, and powering it up. It still had the same result of 2 beeps, LED on, no screen, can't get past POST it seems. And how do I check my power settings?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> hi trigger,
> Thanks for the reply. Can you be more specific? I tried holding the power button to shut it off, taking the battery out, unplugging the power, then putting hte battery back in, plugging it in, and powering it up. It still had the same result of 2 beeps, LED on, no screen, can't get past POST it seems. And how do I check my power settings?


regarding the power settings/power options in the control panel, you need to have screen first. if you do not see anything on the screen, i do not think you can make the changes. hook it up with an external monitor and see if you get something on.

about the beeps that you get is it a one long beep and one short beep or 2 short beeps?


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

its 2 short beeps.

and i've tried hooking it up to another monitor. I don't think that the screen is broken. I think it's just having trouble loading windows.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> its 2 short beeps.
> 
> and i've tried hooking it up to another monitor. I don't think that the screen is broken. I think it's just having trouble loading windows.


so you mean you got a screen on another monitor? the 2 beeps may point to a video card going bad. so if you get a screen on an external monitor then your video card could probably be good.

working on that assumption that it has 'trouble loading windows', you can validate this if you try to boot using your CD drive. Insert your XP installation CD on the CD drive and boot from there. if you get something on your screen, then it could be on the hard drive. however if you still do not get anything on the screen (LCD or external monitor), then may be you have a dead video card on your hands.


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

ah i see... i dont get anything on the external monitor. so what are your recommendations? should i go to best buy and look for a laptop video card?


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

and do we know that its the video card for sure, with the assumption that i did all those steps correctly?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> ah i see... i dont get anything on the external monitor. so what are your recommendations? should i go to best buy and look for a laptop video card?


check your laptop specs if the video card is integrated. if it is, then you are looking at a motherboard replacement.



laka777 said:


> and do we know that its the video card for sure, with the assumption that i did all those steps correctly?


all symptoms indicated point to a video card. it would be best if you have a similar laptop that you can swap parts with just to be thorough.


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

i do have another laptop... my moms but i dont want to mess anything up. would you be so kind to walk me through the process? hers is an hp with vista tho.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> i do have another laptop... my moms but i dont want to mess anything up. would you be so kind to walk me through the process? hers is an hp with vista tho.


i really doubt if the video cards are exactly the same or if they would fit. the same is true for the motherboard. btw, have you checked if your laptop has an integrated video card? if it is integrated, you cannot just remove it and swap with another one as it is soldered on the board. you will need a new motherboard if that is the case.

in the absence of a similar laptop to swap parts with, the best option is to bring it to a repair shop. they may have the tools and extra parts that they can use to identify the failing component.

EDIT:
looks like you have an integrated video chip. you may need a motherboard replacement after all.


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

alright ill bring it to the shop first thing monday


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> alright ill bring it to the shop first thing monday


just have them diagnose it first (some shops offer free diagnosis, others charge a minimal fee). they will tell you their conclusion and i think will match ours in this thread. they will also tell you their estimate (which most likely is pretty expensive), so before jumping in to let them do the repair, consider getting a new one. :grin:


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

It might not be the videocard... After fooling around with it, I remembered that the computer shut off because I forgot to plug the power cord the night before. When I gave it power, it'd give me the symptoms: 2 beeps, led on, fan spinning, but no display and can't come back from standby. In order to turn it off, I'd have to power down by holding the power button for 5 secs. The funny thing is if I unplug the power cord from the laptop and plug it back in, it'll start up automatically. I'm really puzzled ........


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> It might not be the videocard... After fooling around with it, I remembered that the computer shut off because I forgot to plug the power cord the night before. When I gave it power, it'd give me the symptoms: 2 beeps, led on, fan spinning, but no display and can't come back from standby. In order to turn it off, I'd have to power down by holding the power button for 5 secs. The funny thing is if I unplug the power cord from the laptop and plug it back in, it'll start up automatically. I'm really puzzled ........


it's good news then if you were able to narrow it down to something else. could it be the RAM perhaps? it really depends on what BIOS is used (AMI, Award, Phoenix, etc.) for your laptop as each one has its own meaning of the two beeps. it may mean a bad video, a bad RAM or who knows :grin:. 

if it is not the video card, it would be best if you can replace/reseat the RAM modules or test them in another laptop so you will know if they are causing the 2 beeps with no screen at boot up.


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

i think i need to do a CMOS reset for the laptop, do you know how to do that?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> i think i need to do a CMOS reset for the laptop, do you know how to do that?


i am not really sure because it depends on the laptop. check the user guide or the service manual for your laptop model may be you can find info on that topic there.


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

Basically the new symptom that is probably the most informative is that as SOON as I plug in the power to the machine, it boots up by itself. But i doesn't appear to be booting... I think it's just failing to come back from standby or something like that.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> Basically the new symptom that is probably the most informative is that as SOON as I plug in the power to the machine, it boots up by itself. But i doesn't appear to be booting... I think it's just failing to come back from standby or something like that.


if i remember you said previously that you would bring it in for repairs. did the repair shop give any diagnosis on the problem?


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

they're closed on weekends. i will first thing tomorrow...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> Basically the new symptom that is probably the most informative is that as SOON as I plug in the power to the machine, it boots up by itself. But i doesn't appear to be booting... I think it's just failing to come back from standby or something like that.


ok going back... as per your quote above, i am quite confused because it boots by itself when you plug in the machine but you also said it does not appear to be booting... may be you mean that it lights up as if it is booting up but you still see nothing on screen, is my interpretation correct?


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

that's correct... the machine starts up as soon as it's plugged in.


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

after unplugging the battery and adapter for over 24 hours, and upon plugging it back in, i got something on the screen. It said "Restarting Windows" in the bottom center of the screen in white on a blank black screen. It's currently in the IT shop at my university......


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> after unplugging the battery and adapter for over 24 hours, and upon plugging it back in, i got something on the screen. It said "Restarting Windows" in the bottom center of the screen in white on a blank black screen. It's currently in the IT shop at my university......


oh ok... so you were able to 'wake it up'? was this before or after you brought it to the shop? anyhow if it is any help check this document out...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923232 

you can request the hotfix from that page.


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

yeah.. i brought it to the shop anyway. Now that it's "waken up", the starting logo comes up, and I can push F10 to get into BIOS. But I still can't get into windows, it goes to a blank screen saying "resuming windows". They said the only solution they could think of was reinstalling windows, but I know there has to be a better way!

Thanks for the link, ill check it out!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> yeah.. i brought it to the shop anyway. Now that it's "waken up", the starting logo comes up, and I can push F10 to get into BIOS. But I still can't get into windows, it goes to a blank screen saying "resuming windows". They said the only solution they could think of was reinstalling windows, but I know there has to be a better way!
> 
> Thanks for the link, ill check it out!


reinstall Windows? may be you can do a repair first. try the steps in this page:

http://www.informationweek.com/news...UNN2JVN?articleID=189400897&_requestid=545176


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

apparently, they had incorporated the boot disk/windows within the mobo or something, so all i had to do was push f11 to load the windows cd. I did a repair and now it's working again, but I lost my paper that I wanted to print out and my wireless internet isn't working. Other than that, everythings good.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*



laka777 said:


> apparently, they had incorporated the boot disk/windows within the mobo or something, so all i had to do was push f11 to load the windows cd. I did a repair and now it's working again, but I lost my paper that I wanted to print out and my wireless internet isn't working. Other than that, everythings good.


so can it wake up from hibernate/standby now? and if applicable, check this link and request the fix from Microsoft

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923232


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

yeah i got the hotfix from them but ended up not using it since repairing worked. I wish I had my files tho! Thanks a lot trig, u been a lot of help! Much appreciated!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V3000 No display, 2 Beeps*

that's great news. glad to know you had it sorted out.


----------



## sparcx (Oct 16, 2008)

Dude, i'm having the same problem and currently working on it... got some improvement though. the symptom is, power switched on instantly after connecting power adapter, no display, all led lights up, and can also power it on using the 'refresh' touch panel after power down. Odd though.. i'd go thru HP support site and they gave solution to update the BIOS. Did that but the problem is not 100% solved. you need to power it off and on few times to get the display... It's confirmed that the machine goes to hibernation/stanby mode even if youshut down. Guys... try to power up your notebook using the touch panel button... do it few times, and when you get display, update the BIOS to version F3C (factory version is F39). This will aid a bit... but not 100% solve the problem. I'm still working on it.. will post more if there's improvement.


----------



## belsthar (Oct 16, 2008)

From the looks of it it's a board/heating problem

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...77&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=1817059&lang=en


----------



## gl3nborj (Feb 6, 2009)

sparcx said:


> Dude, i'm having the same problem and currently working on it... got some improvement though. the symptom is, power switched on instantly after connecting power adapter, no display, all led lights up, and can also power it on using the 'refresh' touch panel after power down. Odd though.. i'd go thru HP support site and they gave solution to update the BIOS. Did that but the problem is not 100% solved. you need to power it off and on few times to get the display... It's confirmed that the machine goes to hibernation/stanby mode even if youshut down. Guys... try to power up your notebook using the touch panel button... do it few times, and when you get display, update the BIOS to version F3C (factory version is F39). This will aid a bit... but not 100% solve the problem. I'm still working on it.. will post more if there's improvement.


Hello, Im new here...

Regarding the Hibernation during power off problem. Just the other day, I received a compaq V3060 with the same problem. It was solved by opening the hard drive panel cover and removing the cmos battery then shorting the two connector pins for a couple of minutes. The PC waked after the process...

Hope it helps....

G'day everyone...


----------

